# does ph effect aggressivness?



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i was wondering if ph effect the aggressivness of P's, i think my ph is a little high, like 7.4, could this cause my P to be less aggressive, or even down right skittish?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Your pH is fine. All p's are skittish, it's just their nature. Granted water parameters can effect behavior, but for the most part thats just how they are. Try raising the temp to 82-83.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

water temp is at 82 heh, has been since i put him in there







he just sits in the top corner until its bed time


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

How long have you had him? Sometimes it takes a few months for them to get comforatble. Also, try dimming the lights...helped alot with my spilo.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

give it some time... he needs to feel comfortable and also, he needs to adjust to his new surroundings, to him... you are a predator.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah ive had him only a week, yeah i know it takes a while, but i dont want it to lol

i was just wondering if it was my water peramiters bothering him


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

blueprint said:


> give it some time... he needs to feel comfortable and also, he needs to adjust to his new surroundings, to him... you are a predator.


----------

